# Fraggles is losing the fur on her ears.



## I_heart_Fraggles (Feb 27, 2012)

OK so I noticed tonight as I was petting Fraggles that both her ears have bald patches at the base. The patches are about the size of my thumb. There was hair coming off onto my hand when I rubbed her ears. She has not been scratching and her ears are very clean. If Jason notices he will freak so maybe someone will have an answer.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Feb 27, 2012)

Also there have been no changes to her bedding,food ect so I don't think its an allergy. Also Muppet is not affected at all.


----------



## Pipp (Feb 27, 2012)

That's pretty common. A lot of my rabbits had that happen. 

Is she molting? 

Is it at all thin at the back of her neck? If so, maybe a dose of Revolution is in order. 

If not, maybe a little Valium. For Jason.  


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 27, 2012)

Becky's ears tend to get little bald spots on them when she's going through a molt. I think it just happens sometimes because the fur is thinner there to start with.

I agree with the Valium for Jason hehehheeee it's so cute he is so concerned.

How is rock lobster doing? Perhaps he's sneaking out to groom Fraggles at night and was too rough? LOL


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Feb 27, 2012)

OK thanks  She is not bald on the back of her neck at all. Maybe she is just over grooming. Rock lobster only cares about eating the crud on the bottom of his tank.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 27, 2012)

I was going to say "molting". I used to have a 55 gallon show tank with all kinds of variety, including a blue lobster. He'd get a shrimp from the butcher once a week- They used to make a big production of it once I told them what it was for--wrap it up and all that.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Feb 27, 2012)

Is she too warm? Delayed reaction of being stressed from her surgery? I have had rabbits that molt that way. Just keep them brushed so that she doesn't get a fur ball on top of it all. Maybe she just wanted a new do to compete with Miss Muppets locks. lol


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 1, 2012)

Lots of hay to help battle any hairballs when molting this bad. Also papaya will help with hair digestion. I did lots of research when Dobby started molting so bad. He did fine through it all. 

K


----------



## birdandzero (Mar 1, 2012)

I have seen this in one of our rabbits too.

Our older man, Bird, seems to have thinning hair around the base of his ears and at the back of his neck. Sometimes, we notice a small bald patch developing, but it never gets too bad. We've never been concerned, because it always seems to be around molting time, or when his girlfriend gets a little overzealous in grooming him. 

She is quite fastidious in keeping him well groomed (typical woman), but he gets rather lazy in returning the favor.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 1, 2012)

One thing to keep in mind other than molting and overgrooming is reduced blood flow to the ears. Sometimes loss of fur near the tips of the ears can indicate a heart condition or (if the rabbit is exposed to the elements) frostbite. I have heard of bunnies that had fur loss at the tips of the ears, followed by skin dying at the tips of the ears, and then they were diagnosed with a heart condition. It makes sense in older or heavier rabbits to be sure because heart disease can be a factor. For big bunnies, older means 5+. Big bunnies (both the bigger breeds and overweight bunnies) are notorious for having heart conditions that shorten their lives. Having a wonderful Californian boy who's just turned 1yr old, I am a bit sensitive to the knowledge that he may not live as long as our small bunnies. For medium and small bunnies, older means 7+.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Mar 1, 2012)

I think she is just molting. We are really trying to get the excess weight off of her. We wanna have her as long as possible.


----------

